# Anzu - Der Rabenfürst



## chriss95 (15. April 2010)

Hey Leute..
Ich wollte mit meinem Kumpel Anzu farmen.
Er ist Druide und ich Schurke.
Nun wollte ich wissen, wie oft habt ihr gebraucht bis er gedropt ist?
Oder wisst ihr vllt. die Dropchance von dem? Finde die nirgends
MFG
chriss


----------



## schäubli (15. April 2010)

Schau dir die Droprate an und rechne selber.


----------



## chriss95 (15. April 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Schau dir die Droprate an und rechne selber.



bei buffed werden mir 3 verschiedene angezeigt


----------



## Chrisz1984 (15. April 2010)

habs alleine gemacht und ca 2,5 monate gebraucht bis er endlich drin war..
einfacher zu farmen is das mount aus TDM mit einer fast dropchance die fast doppelt so hoch ist.


MfG


----------



## chriss95 (15. April 2010)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> habs alleine gemacht und ca 2,5 monate gebraucht bis er endlich drin war..
> einfacher zu farmen is das mount aus TDM mit einer fast dropchance die fast doppelt so hoch ist.
> 
> 
> MfG


OK Danke für den Tip werden uns dann auch mal dahin bewegen


----------



## Kjarrigan (15. April 2010)

War ca. 100 mal solo drin bis der gedroppt ist, über mehrere Monate verteilt.

War auch recht happy als das Vieh endlich gedroppt ist, traurig evtl auch ein bisschen weil das tägliche reinrennen nebenbei gut gold gebracht hat^^.

MfG Kjar


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (15. April 2010)

Hier die Dropchance von Zügel des Rabenfürsten .

Wir haben rechnerisch ca. 40 Runs. (müssten 43 sein oder ?na ja kopfrechnen war ich nie so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da das meines Wissens ne Hero is --> 40 Tage 
Wir runden auf 1 1/2 Monate auf und wir haben das Ergebnis.

Plane vorsichtshalber ca. 2 Monate ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (15. April 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> bei buffed werden mir 3 verschiedene angezeigt



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=++Anzu#npcs

welcher anzu wohl der richtige ist..mhhh ich würd sagen in sethek?!?!
sry aber mal augen aufmachen und so ne


----------



## Diophene (15. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Hier die Dropchance von Zügel des Rabenfürsten .
> 
> Wir haben rechnerisch ca. 40 Runs. (müssten 43 sein oder ?na ja kopfrechnen war ich nie so gut
> 
> ...



Leider kann man nicht die Droprate mit der Anzahl der Versuche multiplizieren, da die Droprate bei jedem Versuch aufs neue greift und berechnet wird. Die böse Statistik bedeutet folglich, dass man auch 1.000.000 Mal reingehen kann, ohne dass er droppt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht die Droprate mit der Anzahl der Versuche multiplizieren, da die Droprate bei jedem Versuch aufs neue greift und berechnet wird. Die böse Statistik bedeutet folglich, dass man auch 1.000.000 Mal reingehen kann, ohne dass er droppt.


Das könnte passieren ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht die Droprate mit der Anzahl der Versuche multiplizieren, da die Droprate bei jedem Versuch aufs neue greift und berechnet wird. Die böse Statistik bedeutet folglich, dass man auch 1.000.000 Mal reingehen kann, ohne dass er droppt.



Klar, wenn man Pech hat.
Es gibt ja auch keine Garantie, dass es genau beim 43. Mal droppt.
Aber in der Mathematik gibt es Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen, und die müssen ja auch zu was nütze sein, oder ? Sonst würde man die nie benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich wollte nur einen groben Überblick geben.

MfG



P.S.: Oh, total vergessen... Dein Kumpel würfelt sicher auch mit wenns droppt, also plane 4 Monate ein... Laut Murphys Law gewinnt er die Zügel nämlich das erste mal. Tja, tut mir echt leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht die Droprate mit der Anzahl der Versuche multiplizieren, da die Droprate bei jedem Versuch aufs neue greift und berechnet wird. Die böse Statistik bedeutet folglich, dass man auch 1.000.000 Mal reingehen kann, ohne dass er droppt.



es könnte natürlich auch beim 1. mal droppen


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht die Droprate mit der Anzahl der Versuche multiplizieren, da die Droprate bei jedem Versuch aufs neue greift und berechnet wird. Die böse Statistik bedeutet folglich, dass man auch 1.000.000 Mal reingehen kann, ohne dass er droppt.



Das ist richtig, jedoch sagt die Stochastik aber auch aus, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Vieh nach 1 Mio. mal noch immer nicht gedropt ist, verschwindend gering ist.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, jedoch sagt die Stochastik aber auch aus, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Vieh nach 1 Mio. mal noch immer nicht gedropt ist, verschwindend gering ist.



Hab jetz mal n bisschen aufn Taschenrechner eingetippt und gerechnet. Falls ich mich nicht geirrt habe, ist die Chance, dass nach 1Mio. Versuchen das Reittier noch nicht gedroppt ist:

0, 00023 ... %

Also extrem unwahrscheinlich.
Falls ich was falsch gemacht haben sollte - hab ich schon erwähnt, dass Mathe nie meine große Stärke war ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marez (15. April 2010)

so ich post zwar nie hier im forum aber wenns um anzu geht bin ich immer voll dabei.

hab erst mit wrath begonnen ihn zu farmen nach demi ch 80 erreicht habe und solo rein konnte 
( war immer zu faul mir die 5k gold zu erpsaren )

bin dann eben rein hab die q reihe gemacht weil ich dei heldentat für flugform haben wollte 
und hab in nachm 5ten try ( ich bin der grßte nap der auf wow servern rumrennt XD ) gelegt und er war wirklich beim ersten mal drin

wie kann ic das beweisen? naja ich hab die heldentat für anzu und die für dei quest der flugform am selben tag bekommen iwann im jänner wers mir nicht glaubt 

Server: Blackmoore Char: Jipsie <-- logisch 80er druid

Und jetzt zu den freundlichen leuts hier: ein fettes gz an alle die ihn schon haben und sozusagen zur familie gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weiterhin viel viel glück beim farmen, ich wünsch es euch

mfg Marez


----------



## oldman (15. April 2010)

den eisbären täglich versucht zu bekommen 6 monate hat es etwa gedauert


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (15. April 2010)

Anzu der Rabenfürst hatte ich nach meinen 3 besuch in den Sethekkhallen, da mein Kollege in bereits hatte war er Free for All.


----------



## Albra (16. April 2010)

ich hatte ihn für mich nach ca einem jahr jeden tag rein.. zwei monate später für nen gildie und der dritte hat seine anzudaylie wohl vergssen.. nicht das es mich stört ne pause von dem federvieh zu nehmen ^^


----------



## s0re (16. April 2010)

> es könnte natürlich auch beim 1. mal droppen



so gings bei mir mit dem Zulianischen Tiger^^

@TE Geh einfach immer schön alleine und der droppt bald


----------



## manavortex (16. April 2010)

wir sind immer mit Hexe+Druide reingerannt. Die Hexe hatte das Mount nach 2 Wochen, der Druide rennt schon 6 Wochen rein (mit meinem Schurken als Support) und hats noch nicht.


----------



## palabexx (16. April 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> so gings bei mir mit dem Zulianischen Tiger^^
> 
> @TE Geh einfach immer schön alleine und der droppt bald



wird schwer er is schurke und will den rabenfürst^^ 

fürn rabenfürst hab ich ca nen monat gebraucht den weißen falkenschreiter auch, baronmount ne woche und zg is bis heut nix gedropt.. ;( 
für den weißen bären hab ich auch ca nen halbes jahr gebraucht allerdings mit nem anderen char das ding beim 3.mal bekommen^^


----------



## Jice (16. April 2010)

gut 3 Monate habe ich gebraucht.

Falkenschreiter kein Glück, da ich noch net ganz die Taktik raus habe zum solon habe. Das dauert immer so 2 Std bis ich dadurhc bin und Repkosten wiegen den Gewinn dann net auf.
TG und Baron sind immer noch offen wobei ich BAron inzwischen aufgegeben habe.


----------



## Feindflieger (16. April 2010)

Farm ihn seit Anfang Wotlk wieder recht aktiv nie Glück gehabt. Nehme gestern mal aus Jux meine Frau mit u ratet mal was passiert ist, bzw wers bekommen hat -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2010)

also ich war 4mal drinne, macht 25% dropphchance^^


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man Pech hat.
> Es gibt ja auch keine Garantie, dass es genau beim 43. Mal droppt.
> Aber in der Mathematik gibt es Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen, und die müssen ja auch zu was nütze sein, oder ? Sonst würde man die nie benutzen
> 
> ...



Dann geh mal lieber zur Nachhilfe, damit du das mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal kapierst.

Eine Dropchance von 1 Prozent bedeutet, das man bei JEDEM Versuch genau 1% WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT hat, dass das Teil droppt.

Da wird nix addiert, kumuliert oder sonst irgendetwas, wenn das nämlich so wäre, dann würde man irgendwann auch automatisch beim Lotto gewinnen, je nachdem wie viele Scheine man in einem gewissen Zeitraum abgibt, aber das ist Unfug.

Kleiner Anhaltspunkt, fpr die, die in der Schule nicht so ganz mitgekommen sind:

Wenn man einen normalen Würfeln nimmt und ihn "wirft", dann hat man auf jede der sechs Seiten/Zahlen eine Chance, also Wahrscheinlicheit von 1:6.
Nimmt man zwei Würfel, dann wird zwar die Chance größer, das man eine bestimmte Zahl *1x* würfelt, aber für zweimal die gleiche Zahl ist sie dann auch nicht höher, sondern geringer ......... einfach mal ausprobieren.


Umgesetzt auf Drops im Spiel, wie z.B. Anzu bedeutet das, dass die generelle Chance, das er in einer Gruppe droppt, mit jedem weiteren Mitglied zwar steigt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das man ihn bekommt, geringer wird, eben weil die anderen im Normalfall mitwürfeln.

Wenn die anderen natürlich nur mitgehen um zu helfen, dann steigt die Chance theoretisch an, aber das ist wohl in den seltensten Fällen so.


----------



## Flachtyp (16. April 2010)

98'er und 101'er kill.


----------



## Nekrataal (16. April 2010)

Also ich habe 7 monate gebraucht und war ca 5 x die woche in de. Sethekhallen...rechne dir aus wie oft das war


----------



## Lenay (16. April 2010)

Mein Kollege war ca. 120 mal drinne und ich nur 80 mal bis es gedrobbt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tpohrl (16. April 2010)

Immer wieder die Frage wie lang dauert es bis ich mal Glück habe^^

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, Du must es mindestens 1x bis unendlich versuchen. 
Bei einer chance von 2,3% kannst du dir ein Glücksrad mit 43 Feldern vorstellen an dem du täglich 1x drehen darfst um das richtige Feld zu treffen. Da erübrigt sich die Frage wann hab ich mal Glück.


----------



## c0bRa (16. April 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Farm ihn seit Anfang Wotlk wieder recht aktiv nie Glück gehabt. Nehme gestern mal aus Jux meine Frau mit u ratet mal was passiert ist, bzw wers bekommen hat -.-


So gings mir mit dem Baron Mount, bevor die Droprate angehoben wurde, als mein Cousin nur zum Ruf leechen mit wollte ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (16. April 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> Hey Leute..
> Ich wollte mit meinem Kumpel Anzu farmen.
> Er ist Druide und ich Schurke.
> Nun wollte ich wissen, wie oft habt ihr gebraucht bis er gedropt ist?
> ...



2,5 Monate jeden Tag


----------



## Edanos (16. April 2010)

Ich habe zusammen mit einem Freund mir auch schon mal die Mühe gemacht es zu farmen... Naja ich glaub so 40 Runs sind drauf gegangen, dann hatten wir keinen Bock mehr... Mir ist dann auch das Kara Mount gedropped und joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kara Mount > Anzu ^^


----------



## Miarum (16. April 2010)

Ich hab von meinen Freunden gehört, dass Person x die Zügel beim ersten mal bekommen hat. Person x ging mit Person y Sehtekk. So ungefähr zwei Wochen. Nochmal gedroppt. Person y ging mit mir Sehtekk, so vier Wochen ungefähr, jeden Tag. Dann kam letztens einmal Person x mit und er ist gedroppt.. hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist total unterschiedlich. Meine Freundin ging da 3 Monate rein - nichts. Jemand anderes den ich kenne geht da schon ein halbes Jahr leer aus..


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Dann geh mal lieber zur Nachhilfe, damit du das mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal kapierst.
> 
> Eine Dropchance von 1 Prozent bedeutet, das man bei JEDEM Versuch genau 1% WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT hat, dass das Teil droppt.
> 
> ...



1. Du hast wohl in der Schule net aufgepasst was ? Droppchance von 1% --> STATISTISCH nach 100 Versuchen gehört er dir... Is das so schwer zu kapieren ?? rein STATISTISCH.

2. Außerdem brauchst du hier keinen anzupöbeln. Man kann dasselbe auch nett sagen.

3. Was fängst du hier mit 2 Würfeln an ?? Darum gehts doch gar net.

Damit könnte ich ewig fortfahren, aber ich hab keine Lust einen Kommentar Stück für Stück auseinanderzunehmen, vor allem wenn er (meinem Eindruck nach) von einem gewohnheitsmäßigen Flamer verfasst wurde, der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Die Chance, dass das Mount droppt steigt sicherlich nicht an wenn du mehr Leute in die Gruppe einlädst..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lern DENKEN,  bevor du dich zum Horst machst.

Wenn ich mit fünf Leuten losgehe, erzeuge ich genau FÜNF mal die Dropchance von bspw. 0,5 Prozent, das ergibt eine Gesamtwahrscheinlichkeit von 2,5 Prozent, für die gesamte Gruppe un damit indirekt auch für jeden 
Einzelnen !

Die Dropchance liegt zwar weiterhin bei 0,5 Prozent pro Spieler, aber 5 x 0,5 ergibt nun mal 2,5, simpelste Mathematik und wenn die anderen vielleicht wirklich nur mitgehen, um jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, oder weil sie dafür Gold bekommen, was oft genug der Fall ist, dann hab ich mit jedem weiteren Spieler in der Gruppe meine eigene Chance nun mal erhöht.

Das sich diese Chance, wenn jeder in der Gruppe auf das Ding würfelt, natürlich wieder verringert, das ist logisch, aber so etwas kann man Typen wie dir nicht erklären, das hast du mit deinem Beitrag bewiesen.
Daher: ab nach PISA und in die Ecke, mit einer GANZ großen Eselsmütze.

Und damit du es vielleicht indirekt doch noch kapierst:

wenn 1.000 Leute Lotto spielen und alle unterschiedliche Tippreihen abgeben, dann ist die Chance auf einen Sechser pro Kopf zwar jedes Mal gleichhoch, nämlich rund 1:14.000.000, ABER ............. wenn statt den 1.000 Spielern 2.000 Leute tippen, dann steigt nun mal die WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT an, das einer von denen gewinnt, ganz einfach weil MEHR unterschiedliche Tipps gespielt werden.

1.000 Spieler = 1.000 x1:14 Mio
2.000 Spieler = 2.000 x 1:14 Mio

1 Spieler = 0,05 Prozent Dropchance (1:2000)
2 Spieler = 2 x 0,05 ( 2 x 1:2000)
....
5 Spieler = 5 x 0,05 (5 x 1:2000)

würfeln am Ende alle, hab ich im Fall des Drops dann eine Chance von 1:5, die ich erhöhen kann, WENN ich alleine reingehe, denn dann hab ich im Fall des Drops eine 1:1 Chance, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit DAS es droppt ist nun mal geringer, wenn ich allein rein gehe.

PUNKT.

So, fünfmal erklärt, aber bei einigen Leuten scheint das echt nicht anders zu gehen.

Ach und XT, DU hast in der Schule NIX kapiert, denn 1% Dropchance bedeutet eben NICHT, das es statistisch gesehen beim hundersten Versuch droppt, sondern das die WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT bei 1% liegt.

Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Statistiken liegen in der Praxis generell WEIT auseinander, aber wer so großkotzig schreibt, dem ist so etwas natürlich nicht klar, denn wenn er sich eingestehen müsste Unrecht zu haben, dann würde sein infantiles Ego erheblichen Schaden nehmen.

Ich hab EXTRA das Beispiel mit den Würfeln genommen, weil das sogar Grundschüler schon verstehen, denn wenn ich mit einem Würfel versuche eine 6 zu würfeln, dann liegen meine Chancen bei 1:6 und das bedeutet eben NICHT, das ich statistisch gesehen bei jedem sechsten Mal eine 6 treffe.


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Immer wieder die Frage wie lang dauert es bis ich mal Glück habe^^
> 
> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, Du must es mindestens 1x bis unendlich versuchen.
> Bei einer chance von 2,3% kannst du dir ein Glücksrad mit 43 Feldern vorstellen an dem du täglich 1x drehen darfst um das richtige Feld zu treffen. Da erübrigt sich die Frage wann hab ich mal Glück.



Zum Glück gibt es dann auch noch solche Leute, die es wirklich verstanden haben.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Lern DENKEN,  bevor du dich zum Horst machst.
> 
> Wenn ich mit fünf Leuten losgehe, erzeuge ich genau FÜNF mal die Dropchance von bspw. 0,5 Prozent, das ergibt eine Gesamtwahrscheinlichkeit von 2,5 Prozent, für die gesamte Gruppe un damit indirekt auch für jeden
> Einzelnen !
> ...



Schwachsinn! Der Drop kommt nur *einmal* und nicht fünfmal. Wie kommst du darauf, das die Anzahl an Leuten die Dropchance erhöht? Der Loot kommt nach dem Bosskill genau 1x und wird unter den anwesenden per Bedarf/Gier/Entzaubern/passen aufgeteilt. 
1 gekochtes Ei   = 4min
5 gekochte Eier  = nach deiner Rechnung 20min


----------



## Senzua (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Lern DENKEN, bevor du dich zum Horst machst.
> 
> Wenn ich mit fünf Leuten losgehe, erzeuge ich genau FÜNF mal die Dropchance von bspw. 0,5 Prozent, das ergibt eine Gesamtwahrscheinlichkeit von 2,5 Prozent, für die gesamte Gruppe un damit indirekt auch für jeden
> Einzelnen !
> ...



Der Drop bezieht sich auf die Gruppe, nicht auf die Spieler!
die 0,5% bleiben auch wenns 100 Spieler sind.
Weil er genau einmal droppt ... für die Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde nicht immer gleich so vorlaut sein ^^


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Der Drop kommt nur *einmal* und nicht fünfmal. Wie kommst du darauf, das die Anzahl an Leuten die Dropchance erhöht? Der Loot kommt nach dem Bosskill genau 1x und wird unter den anwesenden per Bedarf/Gier/Entzaubern/passen aufgeteilt.
> 1 gekochtes Ei   = 4min
> 5 gekochte Eier  = nach deiner Rechnung 20min



Wie oft denn noch

natürlich DROPT es nur EINMAL, WENN es dropt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es ÜBERHAUPT dropt, wird mit jedem Spieler erhöht.

Noch mal ein Besipiel, obwohl es teilweise echt sinnlos ist:

ein altes Spielchen von früher, Eier auf nem Löffel balancieren.

Laufe ich ALLEIN mit dem Ei auf dem Löffel los, kann auch nur EIN Ei herunterfallen, richtig ?
Laufen zwei Leute mit einem Ei auf einem Löffel los, können wie viele Eier runterfallen ?
Genau, ZWEI Eier usw.

Was fällt aber runter, egal ob ein oder zehn Leute loslaufen und wie viele Eier runterfallen ?

Genau, EIN oder mehrere EIER, das gleiche Ding.

Also ............ laufe ich ALLEIN los, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Ei runterfällt, GERINGER, als wenn bspw. FÜNF Leute loslaufen, denn dann können, theoretisch, FÜNF Eier runterfallen.

Ergo ist die WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT, das MEHR als EIN Ei runterfällt, DEUTLICH erhöht.

Laufe ich alleine los, habe ich zwar theoretisch eine größere Chance das Ei am Ende für mich allein zu haben, ABER ........ laufen fünf Leute los ist die Chance größer, das am Ende überhaupt EIN Ei übrig bleibt, das ich essen kann, vor allem dann, wenn die anderen keine Eier mögen oder keinen Appetit haben oder oder oder.


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

Senzua schrieb:


> Der Drop bezieht sich auf die Gruppe, nicht auf die Spieler!
> die 0,5% bleiben auch wenns 100 Spieler sind.
> Weil er genau einmal droppt ... für die Gruppe
> 
> ...



Nee, eben nicht, jedenfalls nicht nach Aussage von insgesamt fünf GMs die für Ysera zuständig sind.

Bei Inis richtet es sich (angeblich) nach Spielern, in Raids nach der Gruppe und wo gibts Anzu ???
Genau ....


----------



## Senzua (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch
> 
> natürlich DROPT es nur EINMAL, WENN es dropt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es ÜBERHAUPT dropt, wird mit jedem Spieler erhöht.
> 
> ...




Schwaaaachsinn ....

Die Dropchance erhöht sich NICHT pro Spieler, das ist Fakt!
1 Spieler = 0,5%
10 Spieler = 0,5% 

Und probier mir keinen vorzurechnen.
Mathe Abschlussarbeit 100%. 

Für dich ... Setzen! Sechs!


----------



## Senzua (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Nee, eben nicht, jedenfalls nicht nach Aussage von insgesamt fünf GMs die für Ysera zuständig sind.
> 
> Bei Inis richtet es sich (angeblich) nach Spielern, in Raids nach der Gruppe und wo gibts Anzu ???
> Genau ....



Dann müsste aber in den WOW-Datenbanken, wo man so schön nach gucken kann wie hoch die Droprate is stehen:

Gegenstand X = Droprate * Spieleranzahl


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. April 2010)

An den "Eier Heini"... in dem Fall wäre aber der Boss (Anzu) das Ei... nicht das Mount!

Wenn Anzu in einer ID 5000000000000x in der Ini wäre, klar das die Chance das da das Mount dropt größer ist, als wenn nur ein Anzu in der Ini steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also deine Logik = Fail ^^


BBT: Farm Dir wirklich lieber den Schreiter aus TdM Hero... hatte den nach 6x drin.. Anzu mind 3Monate drinnen gewesen zu BC Zeiten ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## MoonFrost (16. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> 1. Du hast wohl in der Schule net aufgepasst was ? Droppchance von 1% --> STATISTISCH nach 100 Versuchen gehört er dir... Is das so schwer zu kapieren ?? rein STATISTISCH.




scheckst dus echt nicht? NEIN man hat ihn nicht beim 100sten mal rein statistisch. Du hast PRO ID die chance das er zu 2%droppt. würdest du ihn 50x in *einer *id töten hättest du ihn weil das addieren würde. Aber du gehst jeden tag in eine neue id das heißt jedes mal wo die instanz betreten wird resettet dein counter.
Das is bullshit dass das statistisch stackt.....

Zum würfelbeispiel. wenn du 6mal würfelst hast du dann beim 6mal würfeln hundertprozentig ne 6 wenn vorher die zahlen 1-5 vielen? NEIN mit jedem wurf "resettet" die chance ne 6 zu würfeln.


----------



## Ezralia (16. April 2010)

@angela

am besten ist das wohl mit deinem würfelexperiment zu erklären, nur in abgewandelter version

eine person würfelt und du musst erraten welche zahl auf dem 6seiter kommt, 1/6 wahrscheinlichkeit

eine person würfelt und deine gruppe muss sich für eine zahl entscheiden, 1/6 wahrscheinlichkeit

es wäre anders wenn jeder in der gruppe anzu beschwören könnte also anzu auch so oft droppen kann wie mitspieler da sind

dann würde jeder aus der gruppe sich eine zahl aussuchen, hast du dann 6 mitglieder und jeder sucht sich eine unterschiedliche zahl aus liegt die wahrscheinlichkeit das einer aus der gruppe die richtige zahl hat, bei 100%


----------



## Kiyama (16. April 2010)

ich habe meine fluggestalt seit dem 06/09/2009... ich bin bis heute fast jede id drinnen gewesen.. und ich habs immer noch nicht..
des mount aus tdm hc habe ich 1 1/2jahre gefarmt.. genau wie den tiger aus zg..


----------



## Seph018 (16. April 2010)

armes Kiyama. Mir gehts ähnlich, nur dass ich nicht so ausdauernd bin. ^^ nach einigen hundert baron-runs war es mir dann egal und ich hab mir das blöde pvp-pferd geholt ^-^ weil mir dann irgendwann einfiel, hey, du bist doch hordler du depp!


----------



## Chakata (16. April 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Schau dir die Droprate an und rechne selber.



Zeig mir mal deine Formel wie er anhand der Dropprate errechnen soll wie lange du dafür gebraucht hast. Also bei einigen habe ich echt das Gefühl das die Intelligenz gerade mal zum selbstständigen ein- und ausatem reicht.


----------



## Metadron72 (16. April 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Also bei einigen habe ich echt das Gefühl das die Intelligenz gerade mal zum selbstständigen ein- und ausatem reicht.



bei denen die hier scheinbar schon rot anlaufen, wahrscheinlich sogar nur zum einatmen


----------



## Jommy (16. April 2010)

Hm, also anzu bekam ich nach etwas mehr als 10 runs, seither sicher noch 50+x für meine Frau drin gewesen, aber nie wieder gedroppt.
Sie bekam nach ca einem Jahr und jeder ZG Id den Tiger und den Raptor. 

Für das Baron Mount brauchte ich 282! runs damals auf Stufe 70 schon nach Patch und erhöhter droprate, ich hab' 11 Tage lang nichts anderes in WoW gemacht außer Strath, wollte erst nach wotlk mit dem mount. Sowas bescheuertes würd' ich heut nimmer machen, das wurd irgendwann zu nem wahn, weil ich dachte....man jetzt warst 150x drinne und jetzt muss es doch langsam mal droppen und nix....da man für strath auch keine id bekommt kann man diesem wahn ausgiebig fröhnen....hat aber so 20k gold gebracht durchs entzaubern der grünen dropps. 

Und auf 70 wars mit nem Krieger auch kein Zuckerschlecken dort, da musstest aufpassen nicht zu viel zu pullen, nicht die fiese krankheit zu bekommen etc. 
Dazu bugs das Ramstein nicht kommt. GM mussten mir sehr oft die Tür öffnen, ich hätte den Vorplatz zu schnell gekillt, dadurch wäre das passiert, aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich das nicht wirklich bestätigen, es passierte einfach immer wieder mal. Die Fleischklöpse despawnten ab und an für ne Sekunde und kamen wieder, dann wusst ich schon bescheid. Erstaunlicher weise werden Ticktes dieser Art in unter 5 Minuten bearbeitet selbst zur spätesten Nachtstunde. Als gäbe es irgendwelche Stichwörter in Tickets die ein beschleunigtes verfahren ermöglichen. Weil das ist ja "dringend" wenn man mitten in der Ini steht. Aber nur ne Vermutung, ka wie das kommt, aber wenn ich mal ausversehen was zerstörte/verkaufte dauerte es immer so 10+std, auch für alle sonstigen anfragen, aber in Strath, in allen ca. 15-20 Fällen in unter 5 Minuten hilfe bekommen.

Hab dann aus fun mal einige Monate später mit nem anderen char ein Baronrun gemacht und es droppte beim 2. run. 

So is lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharynne (16. April 2010)

Ich war zusammen mit meinem DK und einer befreundeten Paladine da drinne.
Ehrgeizig Ruf gepuscht bis ich da Hero rein konnte...

Und bevor die ersten: "Bäh, DK und Pala, des geht gar net...!" rufen:
Ich bin mit meinem Druiden mit dem Pala rein, clear bis Anzu, beschwören, Grp verlassen, umloggen, DK rein und Kill.

Ich glaube, wenn ich mich nicht irre... dass ich etwa zwischen 25 und 40 mal drinne war bis ich ihn hatte. Die Runs nicht mitgerechnet als ich gelevelt habe oder zu 70er Zeiten...

Jetzt versuchen wir den für den pala zu farmen...
Und man merkt wieder dass es dauert...^^


Aber dir viel Glück!


----------



## tamirok (16. April 2010)

Senzua schrieb:


> Schwaaaachsinn ....
> 
> Die Dropchance erhöht sich NICHT pro Spieler, das ist Fakt!
> 1 Spieler = 0,5%
> ...




hehe^^ hab nen gm gefragt und der hat mir mitgeteilt das die dropprate in einer gruppe (5 spieler) pro spieler steigt das gilt aber nur für mounts sowie pets usw die droppchance für randoms dropps/gebundenes gear bleibt gleich in einem raid wird es nicht nach spielern sondern gefüllten gruppen gerechnet somit müsste man 5 aufbringen um die gleiche chance zu erhalten wie mit 5 spieln in einer normalen gruppe


----------



## Gerti (16. April 2010)

1x gemacht, einmal gedroppt und es hat so nen komischer PvP Warritwink bekommen :x


----------



## TMTBS (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Umgesetzt auf Drops im Spiel, wie z.B. Anzu bedeutet das, dass die generelle Chance, das er in einer Gruppe droppt, mit jedem weiteren Mitglied zwar steigt



Hm, naja, das ist leider falsch.
Es wäre eine höhere Droppchance mit mehr Gruppenmitgliedern da, wenn man den Boss für jedes Mitglied in der Gruppe looten könnte, sprich mit 5/5 Leute 5 mal Loot aus dem Boss rausholen könnte, aber das geht leider nicht.
Also wird die Droppchance mit mehr Mitgliedern nicht erhöht...wer hätte das gedacht.

Ich persönlich sag dazu nur:
Ich farm ihn seit 3 Monaten mit einem Freund von mir, ist bis jetzt einmal gedroppt und ratet mal wer an dem Tag gerade ICC war...


----------



## Natino (16. April 2010)

Ihr müsst einfach fest daran glauben dann dropt das Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich zuersten mal in dieser Ini war hatts gerade gedroppt...
Auch als ich bei Seelenschmiede war hat das Random Questitem gedropt und ich war das erste mal wieder drinn.

Also ich glaube wenn man die Instanzen zum ersten mal macht hat man bessere dropt chansen, oder ich hatte einfach glück mit dem drop 
aber unglück weil ich es nicht gewonnen habe ;*(


----------



## Kjarrigan (16. April 2010)

Natino schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach fest daran glauben dann dropt das Mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei uns droppte der Schwertgriff gleich 5 mal in der Grube, nach dem 4. Loose hatte ich schon fast Panik oder so^^ naja, war Releasetag und die Dropchance wurde noch nicht so weit runtergeschraubt...

Wegen der Stochastik-Diskussion: schon richtig das die Dropp-chance bei jedem Versuch bei 2% (oder wat weiß ich was) liegt, aber wenn schon GM's bestätigen das die Chance mit der Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder skaliert ists doch schön für die die genug zusammenkriegen die das Tier nicht wollen/ nicht wegwürfeln^^

MfG Kjar


----------



## ice-xx (16. April 2010)

brauch man die quest dazu immer noch wenn ja wo startet sie???


----------



## Bergerdos (16. April 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> hehe^^ hab nen gm gefragt und der hat mir mitgeteilt das die dropprate in einer gruppe (5 spieler) pro spieler steigt das gilt aber nur für mounts sowie pets usw die droppchance für randoms dropps/gebundenes gear bleibt gleich in einem raid wird es nicht nach spielern sondern gefüllten gruppen gerechnet somit müsste man 5 aufbringen um die gleiche chance zu erhalten wie mit 5 spieln in einer normalen gruppe




Das würde aber der Blizzard-Aussage widersprechen daß der Loot von allen Bossen festgelegt wird wenn die Instanz betreten wird - das hatte irgendwann ein Programmierer von Blizzard gesagt weil die Diskussionen um die Katze in Naxx und ihren Einfluß auf den Loot nicht abreissen wollten.


Ich war zu BC-Zeiten sehr oft zu fünft drin und es ist nie gedropt. Als 80er Heiler bin ich lange mit einem DK-Tank rein und es ist nie gedropt. Irgendwann hab ich den 2. Skill von Eule auf Bär gewechselt und bin alleine rein ... nach dem 8. Run hatte ich ihn. Alles zusammen ca. 60 Mal versucht.


----------



## oens (16. April 2010)

über 200 kills ohne drop...der eine hat glück und der andere nicht...und ich gehöre wohl zur zweiten kategorie :-/


EDIT: wobei das als eule RICHTIG nervig ist wenn man da alleine rein geht (minimum eine stunde pro run...mit etwas tankendem an der seite dauert´s keine 10 minuten...rekord liegt bei 7 minuten 38 sekunden von instanz betreten bis anzu down)


----------



## lord just (16. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Dann geh mal lieber zur Nachhilfe, damit du das mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal kapierst.
> 
> Eine Dropchance von 1 Prozent bedeutet, das man bei JEDEM Versuch genau 1% WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT hat, dass das Teil droppt.
> 
> ...



das mit der wahrscheinlichkeit hast du ja schon verstanden, aber das ändert nix daran, dass man laut statistik bei einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% nach 100 versuchen einmal das gewünschte ereignis haben sollte. dafür gibt es natürlich keine garantie aber es gibt einem schoneinmal grob eine idee davon wie viele versuche man brauchen wird und im umkehrschluss sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das gewünschte ereignis nicht eintrifft, wobei sie nie null wird.

kann man zwar alles berechnen aber es gibt einem keine 100%ige garantie dass man es wirklich irgendwann bekommt.


----------



## Ångela (16. April 2010)

Ezralia schrieb:


> @angela
> 
> am besten ist das wohl mit deinem würfelexperiment zu erklären, nur in abgewandelter version
> 
> ...



Genau, aber eben auch nur dann ;-)


@ tamirok: wie ich ja geschrieben habe, in Inis ja, in Raids nicht bzw. anders berechnet, aber manchen kannst du erklären was du willst, sie WOLLEN es nicht einsehen, weil ihr Ego das nicht zulässt.
@ bergerdos: es wurde viel geändert, wie man sieht sind sich die GMs aber in ihren Aussagen ziemlich einig, was zwar nichts bedeuten muss, aber doch ein Anhaltspunkt darstellt, oder ?

@ TMTBS: wie du hier im Thread lesen kannst, es scheint doch anders zu sein.

@ Senzua: du hast angeblich Matheabschlussarbeit mit 1 gemacht ? Tja, dann bist du das Paradebeispiel dafür, das Abitur NICHTS bedeutet, da man den größten Teil einfach nur auswending lernen muss, OHNE es wirklich verstanden zu haben.
Selbst mein Neffe hat das Beispiel mit den Eiern verstanden ............... fünfte Klasse !

@ Kartoffel: du hast noch weniger begriffen als der ganze Rest, denn ALLE Elemente haben eine ID, egal ob Boss, NPC oder Item.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. April 2010)

viele erklärungen aber einfach gesagt:

zB 1% dropchance bedeutet nicht, dass du es mit sicherheit nach höchstens 100 runs bekommst...da es bei jedem run nur 1% ist kannst du theoretisch auch 100000 mal reingehn und es dropt nicht...

alles was man dazu sagen kann ist: Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuch schon seit nem monat das karazhan mount zu kriegen...is natürlich noch besch*** weil ich es nur einmal pro woche versuchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (16. April 2010)

Ich war mit meinem Druiden zwei Mal solo drin, bis es gedroppt ist.

Also vergiss das mit der Droprate. 
Das ist wie bei einem Würfel. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine 6 zu bekommen, liegt bei 1/6, also rund 0,166%. 
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass du automatisch eine 6 würfelst, wenn du die ersten fünf Würfe keine 6 hattest.
Genauso gut kann man drei Mal hintereinander die 6 würfeln, und hat im nächsten Wurf trotzdem wieder eine Chance von 1/6, da der Würfel noch immer 6 Seiten hat.

Daher dran bleiben; irgendwann ist das Mount dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (17. April 2010)

lord schrieb:


> das mit der wahrscheinlichkeit hast du ja schon verstanden, aber das ändert nix daran, dass man laut statistik bei einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% nach 100 versuchen einmal das gewünschte ereignis haben sollte. dafür gibt es natürlich keine garantie aber es gibt einem schoneinmal grob eine idee davon wie viele versuche man brauchen wird und im umkehrschluss sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das gewünschte ereignis nicht eintrifft, wobei sie nie null wird.
> 
> kann man zwar alles berechnen aber es gibt einem keine 100%ige garantie dass man es wirklich irgendwann bekommt.



Absolut, vollkommen und rundherum FALSCH !!!

Statistiken haben nichts, aber auch GAR NICHS _direkt_ mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu tun, noch weniger als nichts, NADA, NIENTE, NON.

Statistiken sind lediglich ZUSAMMENFASSUNGEN von Ereignissen, Daten oder begrenzten Erfarhungen, mehr nicht.

Im Gegenteil, gerade das, was die Leute hier aufzählen, belegt, das es statistisch gesehen eben NICHT durchschnittlich bei 100 Versuchen droppt, sondern erheblich SELTENER.

Man sollte sich schon bewußt sein, was bestimmte Begriffe BEDEUTEN und nicht Dinge in Relation setzen, die NICHTS miteinander zu tun haben-

Ich hab extra das Beispiel mit den Eiern gebracht, sogar noch Lotto erwähnt, was gerade für Statistikfans immer die beste Referenz darstellt.

Manche Leute haben einfach wirklich Probleme mit dem Verstehen.

Kostenlos ist auch nicht umsonst und umsonst ist nicht vergebens .............


@ Aloha: das kannste manchen so oft erzählen wie du willst, die einen können es nicht verstehen, was sogar noch akzeptabel ist, aber andere wollen es nicht verstehen, weil es einfach nicht sein darf, das jemand anderes Recht hat.


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2010)

Habs circa 500x allein gemacht und dann aufgegeben, reine Zeitverschwendung und hinterher siehst immer so Lows die den haben, genauso wie der Razzishiraptor -.-


----------



## Warp16 (17. April 2010)

Lol, dann bin ich wohl ein lucker^^
Habs mim Feral solo gemacht und hatte es beim 5 run drin (war täglich), dann nochmal mim kollegen, und für ihn hab ichs beim 23 run ca rausgezogen^^


----------



## Voo16 (17. April 2010)

Angela nach deine theorie erhöht sich die drop chance von anzu je 0.5 % ?

Das ist doch voll kommen egal.... denn dann würde auch jeder andere Gegenstand sich um den selben bertrage pro spieler erhöhen.....

Also würde ein Rüstungs gegenstand mit einer dropchance von 30% 

bei 2 Spieler sich dann auch 60% erhöhnen ?

und bei 3 Spielern auf 90% erhöhen ?

Also wäre die dropchance des anzu mount immer noch im vergleich genau so gering wie vorher.

Außerdem killt man den boss nur 1 mal !!!!!

In jedem run besteht die chance auf das mount 0.5 % (auch nach den 100run)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeits berechnung ist nur eine darstellung das nach wie vielen malen *Theoretisch* das mount droppen könnte... es 

heißt aber noch lange nicht das es dann auch droppen wird....


----------



## Ångela (17. April 2010)

Voo16 schrieb:


> Angela nach deine theorie erhöht sich die drop chance von anzu je 0.5 % ?
> 
> Das ist doch voll kommen egal.... denn dann würde auch jeder andere Gegenstand sich um den selben bertrage pro spieler erhöhen.....
> 
> ...



BITTE lest doch einmal RICHTIG was man schreibt und wenn ihr es nicht versteht, dann lasst es auch von irgendjemandem erklären.

Die 0,5 Prozent waren eine BEISPIELSWERT, mehr nicht, um es zu veranschaulichen.

Und du bestätigst mit deinem drittletzten Satz auch noch genau das, was ich AUSFÜHRLICH erklärt habe .................... und was zig andere auch schon geschrieben haben; wozu muss man dann noch solche einen Beitrag verfassen, damti der Zähler um eins hoch geht ?

Mit dem vorletzten Satz führst du aber den Satz davor wieder adabsurdum, du weißt nicht mal was du da von dir gegeben hast, das zeigt schon die völlig fehlerhafte Assoziation, denn es hat nix damit zu tun, nach vie wielen Runs etwas droppen könnte, auch nicht theoretisch, sondern immer noch damit, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei jedem EINZELNEN Run ist, pro Spieler in der Gruppe, so lange es eine Ini ist.

Ja, WENN ein Item eine Dropchance von 30 Prozent HÄTTE, dann bestünde bei zwei Spielern in einer INSTANZ die theoretische Möglichkeit, also Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Item droppt, zu 2 x 30 Prozent, womit es indirekt 60 Prozent sind usw., aber das bringt eben nur dann was, wenn nur EINER würfelt und es gibt Ausnahmen, wie z. B. klassenspezifische Items und ähnliches oder Schlachtzüge, denn dort gibt es eine andere Methodik.


Das kann doch echt nicht SO schwer sein, selbst für Durchschnittsmenschen ...........


----------



## Dröms (17. April 2010)

oh man ihr habt probleme da könnt der eine oder andere echt mal abkotzen 
zieht euch mal das video rein und dann guckt mal ob ihr euch noch lieb habt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSDqId6tWVw


----------



## Flana (17. April 2010)

Ich musste 16 mal rein gehen, dann hatte ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (17. April 2010)

lol danke für die idee^^ muss ma gleich mit meinem dudu das vieh farmen gehen^^ hat das total vergessen


----------



## Eiszaepfle (17. April 2010)

Kurz mal paar Dinge klarstellen!

Den größten Quatsch zuerst:
um bei einem Würfel eine 6 zu würfeln beträgt die wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT 1:6, sondern 1:5 (riesen unterschied)
Sprechweise: eins zu fünf
Deutung: 1 Fall der eintreten soll zu 5 Fällen als Gegensatz...

Im Bruch wär des dann 1/6 ! 

falls des zu hoch war... an einem Münzwürf ist die Wahrsch. Kopf zu werfen: 1:1	also fifty:fifty.... als Bruch: 1/5, als Zahl 0,5 als %-Zahl: 50%

Zweitens, wenn man mehr Leute hat, erhöht sich nicht die Chance, dass etwas droppt, des einzige was sich vielleicht erhöht ist
geschwindigkeit BIS zum drop (im Optimalfall verdoppelt es sich wenn man statt alleine zu zweit geht), also durch doppelte Geschwindigkeit hat man in gleicher Zeit mehr drops, was sich natürlich durch anzahl leute wieder teilt. also machts im endeffekt kein unterschied wenn man in beiden fällen keine vor bzw nachteile hat...


----------



## Ångela (17. April 2010)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> <br>Kurz mal paar Dinge klarstellen!<br><br>Den größten Quatsch zuerst:<br>um bei einem Würfel eine 6 zu würfeln beträgt die wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT 1:6, sondern 1:5 (riesen unterschied)<br>Sprechweise: eins zu fünf<br>Deutung: 1 Fall der eintreten soll zu 5 Fällen als Gegensatz...<br><br>Im Bruch wär des dann 1/6 ! <br><br>falls des zu hoch war... an einem Münzwürf ist die Wahrsch. Kopf zu werfen: 1:1&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; also fifty:fifty.... als Bruch: 1/5, als Zahl 0,5 als %-Zahl: 50%<br><br>Zweitens, wenn man mehr Leute hat, erhöht sich nicht die Chance, dass etwas droppt, des einzige was sich vielleicht erhöht ist<br>geschwindigkeit BIS zum drop (im Optimalfall verdoppelt es sich wenn man statt alleine zu zweit geht), also durch doppelte Geschwindigkeit hat man in gleicher Zeit mehr drops, was sich natürlich durch anzahl leute wieder teilt. also machts im endeffekt kein unterschied wenn man in beiden fällen keine vor bzw nachteile hat...<br>


<br><br><br>Ich "sags" ja, manche WOLLEN nicht kapieren und hören einen Knall nicht mal dann, wenn er IN ihrem leeren Schädel abgeht.<br><br>Es ist nun mal so, von ZIG GMs inzwischen bestätigt, das sich die Chance mit jedem Gruppenmitglied erhöht, ganz einfach weil JEDES Mitglied der Gruppe in einer INSTANZ quasi seine persönliche Dropchance mitnimmt.<br><br>Ich erklärs jetzt aber nicht noch mal, weil es sinnlos ist, der Patient hier bekommt eh nix auf die Reihe.<br><br>Die Chance auf eine 6 beim Würfeln ist 1:6, ganz einfach deswegen, weil man den Würfel in die Hand nimmt und damit eine NULLSTELLUNG erzeugt, ergo hab ich dann beim Würfeln die Möglichkeit auf EINE der sechs Zahlen, sprich: EINE Chance zu sechs Möglichkeiten, also 1:6 und nicht 1:5<br><br><br>Daher bedeutet 1:1 auch NICHT fifty fifty, sondern 100 Prozent, denn wenn ich eine Währung 1:1 tausche, dann bekomme ich auch nicht nur die Hälfte, sondern genauso viel wie ich gebe, also DENKEN und dann schweigen, auch wenns noch so schwer fallen sollte.<br><br>Darstellungen wie 1:1 oder 1:4 sagen nämlich aus, wie viel ich für EINE Ware, eine Chance eine Handlung, oder was auch immer, bekomme bzw. erzielen kann und daher ist eine Chance von 1% auch nicht 1:99 wie bei deiner "Logik", sondern nun mal 1:100.<br><br>So, hoffentlich macht jetzt irgendein Mod das Ding hier zu, bevor sich noch mehr Leute lächerlich machen.

<div><br></div><div><br></div><div>EDIT: nachdem ich jetzt insgesamt 11 GMs gefragt habe, hab ich achtmal ein JA bekommen, dreimal ein Nein.</div><div><br></div><div>Ohne Bluepost im offiziellen Forum wird das wohl nicht endgültig zu klären sein, was aber den Beispielen zur Wahrscheinlichkeit eh nichts nimnmt, denn die stimmen, wenn auch eventuell nicht für Drops.</div><div><br></div><div>Ich setz heute Nacht mal einen Frage ins offizielle Forum, vielleicht kommt da ja was bei raus.</div>


----------



## boeggla (10. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Nochmal zur Bestätigung, da ich ingame immer wieder anderes höre...die Quest kann man abgeben und trotzdem den Mondstein im Schlüsselbund behalten/neu bekommen, richtig?

Grüße


----------



## DarkerO (10. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar ewig her, dass ich die Quest gemacht habe (da MUSSTE an sie noch machen), aber ja, den Stein behält man und kann ihn so oft benutzen wie man will bzw bis man das mount hat, viel erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Zurg (10. Juni 2010)

Nun wie die anderen schon meinten, Anzu droppt mit mal mehr mal weniger Glück nach einigen besuchen in Sethek.

Ich selber kann davon ein Lied singen, habe ich doch mit meinen 3 Druiden als Feral ( gelle selbst ist der Bär ^^ ), Anzu gefarmt.

Druide 1 - gedroppt nach 4 versuchen
Druide 2 - gedroppt nach 124 versuchen
Druide 3 - gedroppt nach 105 versuchen

Ich wünsch dann mal fröhliches Anzu farmen, falls Du noch lust haben solltest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (4. September 2011)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> scheckst dus echt nicht? NEIN man hat ihn nicht beim 100sten mal rein statistisch. Du hast PRO ID die chance das er zu 2%droppt. würdest du ihn 50x in *einer *id töten hättest du ihn weil das addieren würde. Aber du gehst jeden tag in eine neue id das heißt jedes mal wo die instanz betreten wird resettet dein counter.
> Das is bullshit dass das statistisch stackt.....
> 
> Zum würfelbeispiel. wenn du 6mal würfelst hast du dann beim 6mal würfeln hundertprozentig ne 6 wenn vorher die zahlen 1-5 vielen? NEIN mit jedem wurf "resettet" die chance ne 6 zu würfeln.



Tu mal nicht auf Schlaumeiser was du meinst ist STOCHASTIK und nicht Statistik...


----------



## Schiimon (4. September 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Tu mal nicht auf Schlaumeiser was du meinst ist STOCHASTIK und nicht Statistik...



Tu mal nicht auf Schlaumeiser was du tust ist NEKRON und nicht klugscheißen...


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. September 2011)

Ich mache hier mal zu und erspare mir die Verwarnung wegen Provokation. Hach bin ich nett.

~closed


----------

